# FreeBSD 11.2, wireless driver Ralink RT3290 ?



## Ian Arad (Sep 22, 2018)

`lspci` (linux)
02:00.0 *Network controller*: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
02:00.1 *Bluetooth:* Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth

I tried to install freebsd 11.2 but it does not detect my wireless network card.

- I looked in another publication and they said that the RT3290 driver is not supported by freebsd, is that true?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2018)

Some Ralink devices are supported by ral(4) but it looks like yours isn't.


----------

